# My 3yr olds penis is red and swollen at the tip help me!!!!



## Navy Lady73 (Jun 16, 2012)

Today my son complained of his penis hurting after he finished urinating. I looked at the tip and it appeared to be red and swollen at the tip. So with him being my only child I automatically took him to the emergency room, we had been there 2hrs when he needed to pee again. When we get into the rest room he started screaming and hollering saying that it hurt too bad to go and he just stopped, he wouldn't even let me pull his pants because he was in so much. Finally we see the doctor and he says it may be a urinary tract infection but I don't think that's it. He gave me some cream to put on the tip so that he would feel comfortable going to the bathroom but he still hasn't gone yet. I'm so worried that something else could be wrong. I need help or some kind of explanation and by the way he isn't circumcised


----------



## yellow73 (Oct 17, 2011)

So they weren't able to test his urine for a UTI? My intact son had a UTI around age 2 and it was very painful every time he had to go. Give him lots to drink to help flush it out, when it's concentrated it hurts more to pee. And it could just be a slight infection, which would probably go away with the cream and some soaks in the bath with baking soda....If he's still in pain and not urinating you need to take him back to the doctor so they can get a urine sample and see what's up. Good luck, I know it's so hard to see our little guys in pain.


----------



## Navy Lady73 (Jun 16, 2012)

They tried to test for a UTI but he didn't have enough urine to test it. I'm gonna try the bath and see if that will help some, thanks for the advice


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It could be separation causing pain while urinating especially with the swollen, painful red foreskin. This thread talks about normal separation pain along with infection and how to tell the difference http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?t=764732

UTI does not involve swollen painful foreskin so I dont think, based on that, he has one of course he may have a UTI going along with it. But without a urine sample there is no way to know.

It often helps them to go pee if you allow them to use a cup of water or the bath since it dilutes the urine and stopes the burn. I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------

